# NJ-ARP Annual Meeting featured speaker from Amtrak



## jis (Oct 11, 2013)

John Conlow, Amtrak's Senior Director for NEC Operations Planning will be presenting to the Annual Meeting of NJ-ARP on 26th October. He will give a Powerpoint presentation on Gateway, as well as verbal updates on Amtrak's involvement with FRA's NEC Futures project, and the arrangements between Amtrak and 19 states to preserve the operation of long-distance trains with route length of 750 miles or less.

The Meeting is a Luncheon Meeting followed by a visit to the newly inaugurated (by then) Pennsauken Transit Center station connecting the RiverLINE DLRT system with the NJT Philadelphia - Atlantic City Rail Service.

The Meeting is at Cafe Gallery 219 High St, Burlington, New Jersey 08016-4409, and starts at 12 noon. Non members are most welcome

Registration Fee of $35 ($40 for non-members) at the door includes lunch with a choice of entree, salad, dessert and soft drinks. Bar available for individually paid drinks. Paid up pre-registration rate is $30 members, $35 non-members)

Non-members who join as member at any level (minimum $20 general and $10 for student/senior) will get a $5 discount on the membership.

Please send email to [email protected] if you plan to attend to help with headcount. Walk ins are welcome but cost $5 more than for pre-registered attendees.

Official invite can be found at http://www.nj-arp.org/Assets/2013%20invite%20promo%20letter.indd.pdf


----------



## Nathanael (Oct 11, 2013)

If anyone makes it there (it's too far a drive for me  ), someone should ask him when we're going to see the long-distance trains running at 125 mph on the NEC, which is definitely a NEC Operations Planning question. Of course, that requires the new Viewliners...


----------



## jis (Oct 11, 2013)

I'll be there, and will be happy to ask reasonable questions on the sideline and report back.


----------



## Andrew (Oct 11, 2013)

PLEASE report on the Gateway PDF (and attach a link if possible)

AND

Ask him questions regarding Penn Station South and funding mechanisms, etc!


----------



## Anderson (Oct 12, 2013)

I'd be curious to hear what the plans are with respect to equipment going forward on the NEC (and/or extended NEC) as far as Midwest Amfleets and Horizons getting moved around. A follow-on to that question is whether there are any plans to alter frequencies in the next few years (i.e. prior to any Acela II introductions), and/or how yard capacity is looking at WAS and NYS for overnight storage of equipment.


----------



## Andrew (Oct 27, 2013)

What is the latest updated with this meeting?


----------



## Acela150 (Oct 27, 2013)

Andrew said:


> PLEASE report on the Gateway PDF (and attach a link if possible)
> 
> AND
> 
> Ask him questions regarding Penn Station South and funding mechanisms, etc!


Seriously??


----------



## pennyk (Oct 28, 2013)

Jishnu received an award at the meeting. Congratulations Jis!!!


----------



## Ryan (Oct 28, 2013)

He most certainly did!







Congrats!


----------



## MattW (Oct 28, 2013)

Congratulations Jis!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 28, 2013)

:hi: Congrats Jis, wonder if they Paid the Engraver by the Letter since just your First Name is on the Plaque? ^_^


----------



## jis (Oct 28, 2013)

Actually Ryan was kind enough to elide my last name, since that is not a piece of information that is shared on this open board. The actual plaque does have my full name on it.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 28, 2013)

I understand Jis, just teasing!  Ive read many Stories of Awards having the Name Misspelled including Famous People! Wonder if they would get Dave's Name Right?? :giggle:


----------



## jis (Oct 28, 2013)

The Traveler is quite easy to spell. Oh you mean his other lesser used name.


----------



## Andrew (Oct 28, 2013)

Congrats, Jis!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 28, 2013)

Congrats Jis


----------

